# David Gordon Burke



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 12, 2013)

It was a moment in I will never forget.  I was in grade three and we had a substitute teacher who assigned us a creative writing exercise.  Slouched over my desk, I immersed myself into creating a world full of vampires, werewolves and unknown dangers.  (At that age,  all my stories started with the word "Suddenly.") The tip of my tonge would flick out now and then to dampen the point of my pencil - the rest of the time it jutted out from between my lips which seemed to help the mental process.  I heard someone walk up behind me and felt their presence as they leaned over my shoulder to read my first paragraphs.

"What do you do with your "eyes?" the substitute teacher asked.
This seemed like a nonsensical question, even to an eight year old kid in the third grade.  "I see?" 
"No, you dot your "I"s."  
Thus ended any pleasure I was to experience from writing for almost 25 years.  The teacher (better know as "the dream crusher") had, with her ill timed, humiliating comment, stolen the only enjoyable part of coming to school.  

Today I am in the process of getting back on the horse - I have four different projects that I plan to submit to Amazon as of November 1st.  
One is a memoir / non-fiction piece that could best be described as "Marley and me" meets "The Dog Whisperer" - dog training, general information, personal experiences, etc.
The second is a novel - again concerning dogs.  This relates to stray dogs in the aftermath of Hurrican Alex.
Two more are non-fiction tutorials.

I live in Monterrey,  Mexico.  Originally from Ottawa, Canada.  
I look forward to meeting and talking with you all.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## PiP (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi David,

Welcome to WF. Let's hope our creative community will encourage your dreams rather than crush them. Members and staff here are real friendly so when you need help please do not hesitate to ask 

PiP


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 13, 2013)

Is this a stupid question?  Did I miss something in the forum rules? 

How long does a person need to be a member or how many posts do they need to make before they can access their profile and upload an avatar, give personal info etc.? 

D.G.B.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 13, 2013)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Is this a stupid question?  Did I miss something in the forum rules?
> 
> How long does a person need to be a member or how many posts do they need to make before they can access their profile and upload an avatar, give personal info etc.?
> 
> D.G.B.



Hi, David!

As written in the guidelines for members:

_New non-subscribing members will find that there are some restrictions relating to user profiles, signatures and avatars, messaging and posting new topics; these restrictions are temporary and are lifted once ten (10) valid posts have been made. 
_
After you've reached ten posts, you'll be able to change your profile information, post creative works, and create an avatar. :encouragement:

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2013)

If you go back to 'Rules', there is a link near the bottom: Especially for New (Non-Subscribing/Non-Paying) Registered Members
Rules for All Members
Forum Guidelines for All Members


----------



## Trilby (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi David,

Loved the 'what do you do with your eyes' bit.

Welcome on board!


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 18, 2013)

Here I go again.  I didn't see anything in the forum rules that states that some posts will be screened by a monitor before going live.  Are there some subjects that are too controversial and need approval before new post come on-line?  I'd just as soon be forewarned if that is the case and not post there at all.  Knowing that I am likely to Pee off somebody if my opinion is contrary ... I'd rather just stay away.  Which of course harkens the questions "why would a person ask for opinions if they were only looking to have their opinion validated?" 
D.G.B.


----------



## cronic (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Burke, r u referring to H. Alex of 2004, or 2010. IF u in Monterrey for Alex 2010, u must have heaps of experience to decipher, not just dogs; all species of life. good luck and bountiful returns.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow.  That was offensive.  And I am having my posts screened?


----------



## Alabastrine (Sep 18, 2013)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Wow.  That was offensive.  And I am having my posts screened?



Don't get your panties in a twist DGB. You are new and there is a little bit of a clique, but be nice and they will be nice back. 

Think of them like a pack of starving dogs looking for a bone with a little meat on it.....guess what...you are that bone. Don't be  waving yourself all up in their grills. Just make pleasantries, read some others work and then work your way in. Throwing yourself in buck naked and peeing on everything won't work here 

I think I need more caffeine as I am not sure how much sense that all made up there. ^


----------



## PiP (Sep 18, 2013)

Alabastrine said:


> Don't get your panties in a twist DGB. You are new and there is a little bit of a clique, but be nice and they will be nice back.
> 
> Think of them like a pack of starving dogs looking for a bone with a little meat on it.....guess what...you are that bone. Don't be  waving yourself all up in their grills. Just make pleasantries, read some others work and then work your way in. Throwing yourself in buck naked and peeing on everything won't work here



Wow, it makes me feel sad to think that one of our members considers WF to be a clique of starving dogs 

I've always found everyone kind and helpful.

PiP


----------



## Alabastrine (Sep 18, 2013)

Not so much anymore Piglet... 

When I first joined it was a bit tough, but that was because I careened in nekkid and peeing on everything. However, now that I have controlled myself a bit I see that they are all indeed nice


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, isn't this a fine how do you do? 
My question wasn't answered and now we have a discussion of the value of the members (are they good people, are they nasty?? hmm) all happening under the heading of David Gordon Burke.  
All I wanted to know is why some posts are monitored.  A clique that picks newbies flesh to the bones is hardly relative since the inane, banal post recieved that suggested my inquiry might be an invitation to duodenal coitus was from a newbie of even lesser ranking than myself.  
There are no knots in shorts and nothing has been peed upon to date.  
Still awaiting an answer to my question.
D.G.B.


----------



## Alabastrine (Sep 18, 2013)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Well, isn't this a fine how do you do?
> My question wasn't answered and now we have a discussion of the value of the members (are they good people, are they nasty?? hmm) all happening under the heading of David Gordon Burke.
> All I wanted to know is why some posts are monitored.  A clique that picks newbies flesh to the bones is hardly relative since the inane, banal post recieved that suggested my inquiry might be an invitation to duodenal coitus was from a newbie of even lesser ranking than myself.
> There are no knots in shorts and nothing has been peed upon to date.
> ...



Just for clarification. I stated that maybe my response didn't quite make the sense written out as it did in my head. I was simply responding to your being offended comment. No harm was intended by either his or my comments to you. Yes, they will monitor your posts. Mostly for language (which I am highly guilty of) and if they see you violating the terms, rules, and whatnot. They are usually very nice about it. That is unless you have an attitude about it. Then they will maybe be a little less nice. There's a saying "you catch more flies with honey than you do vinegar" or something like that. 

I was also only using an analogy of how not to handle a new forum with which you are unfamiliar. I don't really think the forum members here are rabid, bone-eating dogs. They are more like a bunch of cuddly, fluffy bunnies who sometimes bare fangs. I keed, I keed!!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 18, 2013)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Well, isn't this a fine how do you do?
> My question wasn't answered and now we have a discussion of the value of the members (are they good people, are they nasty?? hmm) all happening under the heading of David Gordon Burke.
> All I wanted to know is why some posts are monitored.  A clique that picks newbies flesh to the bones is hardly relative since the inane, banal post recieved that suggested my inquiry might be an invitation to duodenal coitus was from a newbie of even lesser ranking than myself.
> There are no knots in shorts and nothing has been peed upon to date.
> ...



The answer to your question is; posts are not monitored once the new member has made the requisite ten posts (and only before then if the post has a link to an off-site location [for the prevention of spam]). You should not be experiencing any moderation since you are beyond that milestone.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 18, 2013)

That explains it then.  In the post about PRECIOUS words I included a link to many books for a free download of Ambroise Bierce's book "Write it Right"  and that started the confusion.  

Sadly it was on my 8th or 9th post - ha.
Will the post eventually get through seeing as it was a brilliant contribution?  (Mr.  Bierce's book that is.)

D.G.B.


----------



## Sam (Sep 18, 2013)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Here I go again.  I didn't see anything in the forum rules that states that some posts will be screened by a monitor before going live.  Are there some subjects that are too controversial and need approval before new post come on-line?  I'd just as soon be forewarned if that is the case and not post there at all.  Knowing that I am likely to Pee off somebody if my opinion is contrary ... I'd rather just stay away.  Which of course harkens the questions "why would a person ask for opinions if they were only looking to have their opinion validated?"
> D.G.B.



From the rules: 

*Be advised that some posts made by new members may be delayed from displaying until approved by a moderator - this may mean a few minutes or a couple of days, depending upon how busy the moderating team happen to be, and what issues may arise from the post (included links, off-site promotions, problematic statements which breach the rules or common laws, etc). 
*
Your post wasn't screened. It was placed in a queue to await approval from a moderator.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, and don't worry you'll know if you have been sent to the penalty box because you'll be sharing some popcorn with me.  :lol:

P.S.  Isn't it funny how some moments in our childhood sticks with us?  Both my parents were left handed but they wanted to raise me as right handed, however I guess by watching them I learned to hold my pencil with my right hand, like a left handed person does.  They write with the pencil titled forward and their wrist at an angle so that they don't smudge what they have already written.  Well I would do that, but only with my right hand.  My third grade teacher (ironic huh?) would give me such a hard time about it, and at a parent teacher conference told my father if I didn't start writing with the correct form she was going to fail me in writing.  My father asked her if she could read my writing, and if I was writing letters correctly.  She answered in the affirmative, and my father told her if she failed me for how I held my pencil she would have hell to pay.  She never mentioned a word to me again about it after that.  I still hold my pencil the same way today.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Sep 20, 2013)

Yet again ... confusion.  I received a "Reputation" notification which I thought was going to be an email but it just took me back to a thread.  In said thread I had compiled some info from WIKI after reviewing various other sites to see if there was other info that would make the post more complete.  Regardless, it turns out that this is considered Plagiarism.  

I'd be interested to find out where - like in a legal journal or law book - it states that sharing free information from one web site on another, with no monetary gain, and in a situation such as this one in which the site isn't even mine, is plagiarism.  If that is the case, the courts are going to be full.  Almost every blog I have ever read recycles posts from other sites.  

Regardless, don't bother with reputation points - no interest here one way or another.
My apologies for the apparent Plagiarism.  It won't happen again. 
D.G.B.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi David, welcome.  I love dogs, too and have three of them, along with two cats and six chickens.


----------

